# Do Not Reply To Email Notices of posts or private messages!!!!



## Doc

NOTICE To all,
Replying to an email notice of a post or PM is only sent to me, the administrator.   The email is only a NOTICE of a reply on the forum.  You have to come to the forums to reply.  
There are a lot of missed communications happening since going to the new software.
Many are hitting the reply button on their email and think they are talking to whoever made the post.   
Please refrain from doing that, as I get to many emails as it is.  
Thank you!!!!


----------



## spoolvalve

Doc said:


> NOTICE To all,
> Replying to an email notice of a post or PM is only sent to me, the administrator.   The email is only a NOTICE of a reply on the forum.  You have to come to the forums to reply.
> There are a lot of missed communications happening since going to the new software.
> Many are hitting the reply button on their email and think they are talking to whoever made the post.
> Please refrain from doing that, as I get to many emails as it is.
> Thank you!!!!


Checking in !!!


----------

